# Decent Frozen Pizza



## Simone (Sep 15, 2009)

Ninja Nem said:


> :bored: Stop being such a pizza snob. If you've never tried it then don't recoil in disgust. I suggested this same pizza brand because it is indeed really good.


 I may or may not have tried it in the past. In fact I think I did try it once or twice. I'm not saying that party pizza is "bad" or "disgusting." It's actually quite good if you have nothing else to compare it to. I'm saying I didn't find it "super fucking delicious," or whatever it was KAW said. Party pizza is a giant cracker that you put in the oven, and I didn't mean for this thread to become about party pizza. I realize threads have a life of their own, so fine. Any and all pizza-related comments, pertaining to party-pizza or non-party-pizza, are welcome. It's just that the original spirit of this thread (and I should know because I'm the one who started it) was more of a gourmet nature. Sorry for the confusion. 
As for being a "pizza snob," that's the whole point of this discussion! I am on a quest to find the perfect slice.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Long live pizza rolls.


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

if you want pizza hut type pizza, order from pizza hut. 
k


----------



## Simone (Sep 15, 2009)

Regan said:


> if you want pizza hut type pizza, order from pizza hut.
> k


Yeah I knew someone was going to say that eventually. I'm beginning to regret starting this thread. Maybe I should have been more specific about what I'm looking for.


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

Simone said:


> Yeah I knew someone was going to say that eventually. I'm beginning to regret starting this thread. Maybe I should have been more specific about what I'm looking for.


maybe you should. lesson learned?


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

lol!!! Well it did say frozen pizza and most people answered with a frozen style pizza!!! I guess none of them taste like pizza hut


----------



## Simone (Sep 15, 2009)

Regan said:


> maybe you should. lesson learned?


Aw shucks. <Blush>


----------



## Simone (Sep 15, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> lol!!! Well it did say frozen pizza and most people answered with a frozen style pizza!!! I guess none of them taste like pizza hut


 Not yet....Not yet.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> This shit is super fucking badass delicious.
> 
> It's also like 2-3 bucks.
> 
> Fuck I love party pizza.



Shit's good as hell.


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

Simone said:


> Aw shucks. <Blush>



i'm just teasing you. *tickle*




edited because i quoted the wrong post. :| .......


----------



## Simone (Sep 15, 2009)

MY TOTINO'S EXPERIENCE

Apologies to everyone who recommended Totinos. I tried it tonight and was pretty impressed. I burnt the crust a little, but even with the burnt crust, it was still tasty! It definitely deserves a place on this forum. I sat down with it to watch a little of the miniseries *V* on the Sci Fi channel (yes, they've been playing the entire miniseries today). Good times! I was in the third grade when the miniseries came out. Such a blast from the past. Guess what! *V* is being brought to us BY...you guessed it...Totino's Party Pizza. Must be fate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Long live Totino's!!!!


----------



## Medora (Jun 17, 2009)

Simone said:


> Hey Everyone. I've had a yen for pizza the past couple weeks and have tried Red Baron and Freschetta. Both were somewhat disappointing (especially the Freschetta).
> Can anyone recommend a store-bought pizza? Maybe something that tastes like Pizza Hut? If it helps you offer advice, I am a deep dish fan but will eat any kind of crust. I like hamburger, black olives, green or red peppers, pepperoni, and maybe or maybe not extra cheese.
> Thanks.


The frozen pizzas by California Pizza Kitchen are surprisingly delicious.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Simone said:


> MY TOTINO'S EXPERIENCE
> 
> Apologies to everyone who recommended Totinos. I tried it tonight and was pretty impressed. I burnt the crust a little, but even with the burnt crust, it was still tasty! It definitely deserves a place on this forum. I sat down with it to watch a little of the miniseries *V* on the Sci Fi channel (yes, they've been playing the entire miniseries today). Good times! I was in the third grade when the miniseries came out. Such a blast from the past. Guess what! *V* is being brought to us BY...you guessed it...Totino's Party Pizza. Must be fate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Long live Totino's!!!!


I know, right?! I'm so happy for you!

Pepperoni is my favorite <3.



Medora said:


> The frozen pizzas by California Pizza Kitchen are surprisingly delicious.


It's true, these're pretty damn good for sure. If you haven't tried 'em, give 'em a shot next.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Simone said:


> I think you meant "synchronicity"--but serendipity is in there too somewhere, I imagine! The pizza that sounds the best to me from your article is the Home Run (voted "Best Sausage"). I had California BBQ Chicken ("Best Oddball") once...Come to think of it, it wasn't bad.


Ah, synchronicity was the word I wanted to use! Serendipity was the first to occur to me, but there was another, somewhat better-suited word beginning with an S that I was reaching for in the back of my mind, however it was late, and having as little luck as I was recovering that second S-word, I resigned myself to the "boring" definition of serendipity.

I'm afraid I can't offer much of an opinion regarding the pizzas on that list, because I haven't even tried most of those brands. *scratches head*



Simone said:


> Apologies to everyone who recommended Totinos. I tried it tonight and was pretty impressed.


Dang, you defected after all. I was prepared to support your position on Totino's by saying that their party pizzas make for an above-average snack, especially for $1.27 (where I shop), but that they're not precisely what I would consider amazing.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

California kitchen makes a thin crust pizza that is HEAVEN! but the deep dishs one are kinda.. ehhh..


----------



## Simone (Sep 15, 2009)

Robatix said:


> Ah, synchronicity was the word I wanted to use! Serendipity was the first to occur to me, but there was another, somewhat better-suited word beginning with an S that I was reaching for in the back of my mind, however it was late, and having as little luck as I was recovering that second S-word, I resigned myself to the "boring" definition of serendipity.
> 
> I'm afraid I can't offer much of an opinion regarding the pizzas on that list, because I haven't even tried most of those brands. *scratches head*
> 
> ...


 Isn't this thread the fa-shiz-nit? Everyone seems to have an opinion on this. To be honest with you, I didn't entirely "defect." Totino's is "very tasty," and I'm giving it an Honorable Mention and a place on this thread...but I'm giving it a place here mostly because I feel badly that someone called me a "pizza snob."


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Simone said:


> Isn't this thread the fa-shiz-nit? Everyone seems to have an opinion on this. To be honest with you, I didn't entirely "defect." Totino's is "very tasty," and I'm giving it an Honorable Mention and a place on this thread...but I'm giving it a place here mostly because I feel badly that someone called me a "pizza snob."


Well, bad pizza is still pizza (not that I dislike Totino's), but a person needs to have standards. For instance, Little Caesar's makes an okay pizza, but it's best eaten in the parking lot or shortly after arriving home, and by the next day, it's a lost cause, while a Pizza Hut pizza reheats fairly well, and is delicious as leftovers.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

My ex was a very picky pizza eater. I don't know about finding one like pizza hut, but Jack's frozen pizza seemed to be his absolute favorite. With my special touches of course. I would put garlic powder all over the edge of the crust, some on the pizza, add a little red pepper, oregano & Italian seasoning to the pizza and and some extra pepperoni.He loved it.


----------

